# "Kurze" HD 5830 von XFX



## ogakul93 (26. Februar 2010)

Der Grafikkartenspezialist XFX präsentiert auf seiner hauseigenen Website nun eine  kurze Variante der Radeon HD 5830, welche vermutlich eine Kombination  aus dem Cypress-LE und dem PCB der Radeon HD 5770 ist. Deutlich wird  dies auch beim Vergleich beider Grafikkarten und deren hoher Ähnlichkeit  zueinander, misst das PCB laut Herstellerangaben gerade einmal 18  Zentimeter während Referenzmodelle aus dem Hause AMD immerhin noch satte  10 Zentimeter länger sind.

Neben dem kürzeren PCB setzt man ebenfalls auf eine andere Kühllösung,  bei den Taktraten hält sich XFX jedoch an die Vorgaben AMDs, so taktet  der Chip mit 800 MHz während der Speicher mit effektiven 4.000 MHz seine  Arbeit verrichtet. Wann genau und zu welchem Preis die XFX Radeon HD  5830 allerdings über die Ladentheke wandern wird, ist bis Dato nicht  viel bekannt.

Text: Radeon3d.org
Quelle: Graphic Cards - ATI Radeon HD 5000 - ATI Radeon? HD 5830

*UPDATE:*
Handelt sich anscheinend um einen Fake.
Das sollte die richtige sein:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fresh-Dumbledore (26. Februar 2010)

sieht sehr nice aus.
dasselbe mit nem vollen cypress chip wär witzig

diese 5830 sieht aber etwas kürzer aus als meine 5770  OO


----------



## kuer (26. Februar 2010)

Das Bündel mit AvP ist interesant, je nach Preis.


----------



## KTMDoki (26. Februar 2010)

ogakul93 schrieb:


> .... Deutlich wird  dies auch beim Vergleich beider Grafikkarten und deren hoher Ähnlichkeit  zueinander, misst das PCB laut Herstellerangaben gerade einmal 18  Zentimeter während Referenzmodelle aus dem Hause AMD immerhin noch satte  10 Zentimeter länger sind.
> ....



die 5830er hat ja überhaupt kein eigenes Referenzdesign oder?

Im Video von PCGH-Uncut haben sie dies ja auch gesagt...

Auf jedenfall eine Interessante Karte, aber ich warte wieder auf die kältere Jahreszeit, jetzt ist Moto-X angesagt


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (26. Februar 2010)

ogakul93 schrieb:


> Der Grafikkartenspezialist XFX präsentiert auf seiner hauseigenen Website nun eine  kurze Variante der Radeon HD 5830, welche vermutlich eine Kombination  aus dem Cypress-LE und dem PCB der Radeon HD 5770 ist.


Na hoffentlich nicht! Sonst hat die HD5830 auch nur 128 Bit Speicheranbindung.


----------



## tm0975 (26. Februar 2010)

die kürzeren karten sind dringend notwendig. wir haben erst vor 2 tagen eine 5850 ein einen midi-tower gewürgt und den kollidierenden netzteillüfter teilweise demontiert. statt einem abstand von -0,5 cm zum netzteil ist dieser nun 0 cm 
die anschlußkabel wurden mit kabelbindern fixiert und nun muß das ding erstmal seinen dienst verrichten. die grafikleistung in wow ist jedenfalls sehr beeindruckend.




PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich nicht! Sonst hat die HD5830  auch nur 128 Bit Speicheranbindung.



naja, etwas weitläufig übersetzt...


Fudzilla:

*Shorter than competition *
*XFX *has announced its own version of the HD 5830, but instead of going with a PCB similar to that of the HD 5850 card, XFX has opted for a shorter one, similar to the HD 5770.


----------



## kuer (26. Februar 2010)

KTMDoki schrieb:


> die 5830er hat ja überhaupt kein eigenes Referenzdesign oder?
> 
> Im Video von PCGH-Uncut haben sie dies ja auch gesagt...
> 
> Auf jedenfall eine Interessante Karte, aber ich warte wieder auf die kältere Jahreszeit, jetzt ist Moto-X angesagt


 

Na ja. Wenn es wieder kühler wird, wird sie auch billiger sein. Du machst da richtig  Viel Spass


----------



## Ahab (26. Februar 2010)

Sehr schön! Ein weiteres Zugeständnis an Mini Spielerechner!


----------



## stefan.net82 (26. Februar 2010)

in der kürze liegt die würze


----------



## frEnzy (26. Februar 2010)

Wenn das mit ner 5830 geht, die ja, genau wie die 5870, 256bittig ist und genau so viel oder sogar mehr Strom zieht als diese, dann sollte es doch auch möglich sein, so kurze 5870 Karten auf den Markt zu bringen, oder?

Wie geil das wär!! Stellt euch mal ein Lian-Li Q07 vor, in der eine solche Karte haust  Das wäre dann mal der optimale LAN-PC  In Verbindung mit eine i7, dem DFI Mini-ITX-Board und einer H-50 von Corsair... Genau sowas will ich haben!!


----------



## Explosiv (26. Februar 2010)

Schon wieder dieser hässliche Eier-Kühler , aber das kurze PCB weiß durchaus zu gefallen.

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Feuer (26. Februar 2010)

der lüfter ist bestimmt lauter als ein fön. sieht nich sehr vielversprechend aus.


----------



## MisterKnister (26. Februar 2010)

War es nicht irgendwie bis vor kurzem nicht so, dass XFX als "Billig-Noname-Hersteller" galt, dessen Produkten man besser nicht trauen sollte?

Wenn ja, warum fährt dann auf einmal jeder drauf ab?


----------



## Fresh-Dumbledore (26. Februar 2010)

MisterKnister schrieb:


> War es nicht irgendwie bis vor kurzem nicht so, dass XFX als "Billig-Noname-Hersteller" galt, dessen Produkten man besser nicht trauen sollte?
> 
> Wenn ja, warum fährt dann auf einmal jeder drauf ab?



vielleicht hat es sich als anders herausgestellt oder sowas wie firmenphilosophie geändert    ka


----------



## X Broster (26. Februar 2010)

Laut der offiziellen Produktbeschreibung ist die Karte 26cm lang.

http://www.xfxforce.com/ecms.ashx/a...elatedGraphicCardModels1/HD5830_PS_US_103.pdf


----------



## ogakul93 (26. Februar 2010)

lol stimmt^^

ich denk aber das es ein Fehler ist, da es sehrwahrscheinlich von der 5850 übernommen wurde.


----------



## Yaa (26. Februar 2010)

Nunja, ich denke eher diese kurze HD 5830 gibt es nicht: Quelle

-> Die Karte sieht aus wie eine XFX HD 5750, wie der Vergleich zeigt:

http://www.xfxforce.com/ecms.ashx/e...s_RelatedGraphicCardModels1/HD5830354x312.jpg

http://www.xfxforce.com/ecms.ashx/8...aphicCardModels1/HD575XZNFC1NewFan354x312.jpg


----------



## Explosiv (26. Februar 2010)

Eine Ente .

Die Angaben, zumindest das Bild der XFX Radeon HD5830 ist fehlerhaft. Computerbase hat deswegen auch schon ihren Artikel gelöscht. Keine Ahnung, warum sich der Hersteller nicht bemüht, den Fehler zu beheben, sogar das Produkt-PDF ist falsch . 

Hier ist das richtige Bild der HD5830: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@News-Ersteller, ein Update der News ist nötig  .

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. Februar 2010)

Ich kann nicht von kurzen Grafikkarten profitieren, da mein Case groß genug ist. Von mir aus könnten alle Grakas so lang sein wie die Voodoo 5 6000.


----------



## LOGIC (26. Februar 2010)

Schon lustig das alles was in den "Langen" HD 5830 varianten verbaut ist auch auf so einem kleinen PCB untergebracht werden kann 


EDIT: Das sieht schon glaubwürdiger aus !


----------



## clemi14 (26. Februar 2010)

Eine Frage, laut dem Bild auf der Website, Eyefinity-fähig und auf drei Bildschirmen DIRT 2?! :O

Ich hab gehört das drängt scho ne 5870 bei der Auflösung an ihre Grenzen!
Bin ich da richtig informiert?


----------



## LOGIC (26. Februar 2010)

Da wird nur ne werbung für Direct X 11 gemacht und eben Dirt 2 gezeigt + Eyefinity. Ich glaube nicht das die karte das auf 3 bildschirmen à 1920x1200 Pixel schafft.


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (26. Februar 2010)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich nicht! Sonst hat die HD5830 auch nur 128 Bit Speicheranbindung.



Auf der Website stehen die vollen 256 Bit, auch alle anderen Daten entsprechen zu 100 % der "Standard" 5830 

Super Karte für einen kleinen Lan PC.


----------



## Explosiv (26. Februar 2010)

DiE_FiesE_FliesE schrieb:


> Super Karte für einen kleinen Lan PC.



Nur leider ist es keine kleine, siehe eine Seite vorher .

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## LOGIC (26. Februar 2010)

Ja das war nur ein fehlerhaftes bild !


----------



## Shi (26. Februar 2010)

So lang scheint sie trotzdem nicht zu sein, ich denke meine HD 4870 is länger


----------



## LOGIC (26. Februar 2010)

Sie wird ja auch um die 26 cm lang / kurz sein.


----------



## Shi (26. Februar 2010)

So lang ist das ja nicht


----------



## LOGIC (26. Februar 2010)

Aber immernoch länger als auf dem einen bild wo sie aussieht als wäre sie nicht länger als 14 cm


----------



## frEnzy (26. Februar 2010)

Och schade... wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen.


----------



## LOGIC (26. Februar 2010)

So ein kleines ding mit ner mords power ? Ja das wäre es gewesen


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. Februar 2010)

Was sie immer alle mit der Graka-Länge haben. Mir kommt es eigentlich nur auf PPD und FPS an.
In meinem Case kann die Graka bis zu 36cm lang sein, wenn ich den HDD-Käfig an eine andere Stelle setze sogar noch mehr. Die Voodoo 5 6000 ist lediglich 31cm lang, eigentlich viel zu kurz für mein Case.


----------



## LOGIC (26. Februar 2010)

Ich habe da auch keine probleme, bei mir können sie auch 40 cm lang sein


----------



## u22 (27. Februar 2010)

*Threadersteller bitte die Quelle Ergänzen wo der Text her ist. Dies ist eine 1 zu 1 Kopie meiner Seite. Ich bitte nur die Quelle mit Anzugeben.

Radeon3D  News: XFX präsentiert kurze HD 5830 (wichtiges Update)


Danke

u22
Radeon3D.org*


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (27. Februar 2010)

Ach schade ich hatte schon gehofft mir damit einen noch kleineren pc bauen zu können XD


----------



## LOGIC (27. Februar 2010)

Auch so eine längere karte passt da wunderbar rein


----------



## Wadde (28. Februar 2010)

sehr schöne Karte, hoffentlich gibt's wieder von XFX eine höhere getaktete Karte,denn die 5830 ist nicht ganz in der mitte,sonder näher an der 5770 als an der 5850 dran(Von den Benchmarks her).


----------



## fuddles (28. Februar 2010)

Auch PCGH einer Ente aufgesessen?^^ XFX kündigt eigene AMD/Ati Radeon HD 5830 mit Radeon-HD-5770-PCB an - XFX, Ati Radeon HD 5830, PCB, Ati Radeon HD 5770, AMD,


----------



## Driftking007 (1. März 2010)

Ich sag nur eins zu XFX: Hear IT. See IT. Feel IT.  
Und als ich das auf der 7900gt meines kumpels gesehn hab hab ich mich nur noch weggeworfen  ... die karte war echt nicht zu überhören ... wie so ne turbine


----------

